# Nissan Friend-Me Concept Revealed in China



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Designed specifically to appeal to a new generation Chinese customers, Nissan has unveiled its latest concept car at the 2013 Shanghai Motor Show, the Friend-Me.
> 
> The Japanese automaker believes that this new demographic of Chinese youth will soon be the world’s largest customer segment and hopes to lead the way in delivering Chinese customer aspirations. The Friend-Me concept is a four-passenger sedan with a futuristic and sleek style, appealing to a younger, more non-traditional generation.
> 
> ...


See more Nissan Friend-Me photos at AutoGuide.com


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

*i like the car*

i like the one .especially the color and the line.but i can not afford to buy it . :givebeer:


----------



## Lavernesmith (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a question..why do the concept cars remain concept..why don't the manufacturers shell out the exact cars as concept for the common people..i am pretty much sure that the version that is to be launched for the public will be way different than this..why can't they just keep them this way.?


----------

